# Bluetooth Speakers - bathroom



## WHIZZER

Ok 

I am trying to find something that i can put into the bathroom and then link via bluetooth an iphone so we can play music/radio ? 

Ideally wall or ceiling speaker styles would be good 

Anybody got any good ideas ?


----------



## Beancounter

Not just for the bathroom, but what about the Sonos system. 
You could either have one of the new smaller units in there (Play 3), or run some ceiling speakers off of one of the bridge units. 

www.sonos.com


----------



## adamck

sonos is awesome, just dont know how well it will go in a bathroom, maybe a sonos 'zone' hooked up to a waterproof ceiling speaker will work tho 

The app for sonos is amazing and the iPad app is even better!


----------



## Beancounter

adamck said:


> maybe a sonos 'zone' hooked up to a waterproof ceiling speaker will work tho


^^^ Thats the sort of thing I was thinking tbh. :thumb:

I'm picking up my Sonos bits in a few weeks, can't wait


----------



## ROMEYR32

Any good to you??

http://www.richersounds.com/product/ipods-docks-accessories/qed/u-play/qed-u-play

http://www.qed.co.uk/194/gb/product/uplay/bluetooth_receiver.htm


----------



## Buck

Bill

the sonos system is one of th best ways to go.

Bathroom specific speaker(s) - most likely ceiling mounted but you can get "wet zone" wall speakers (depends on your decor and how they'll look in situ)

Yoou can buy a single stereo speaker which for the acoustic quality of the bathroom may well be all you need for around £150

Link this to a sonos zone player which can be in an adjacent room/airing cupboard/loft space etc. and you can control it via your iPad/iPhone.

If it's an ensuite you can get a switch to the sonos that will allow you to play in the bedroom or bathroom or both without any loss of signal.

Take a look at www.simplysonos.co.uk - this is where I bought my system a few years back.


----------



## WHIZZER

How would i link an stereo speaker to the Sonus zone player ? if you can do this it may work

I have also found out Villeroy and Boch do a sound+ unit to fit in there mirrors which is bluetooth


----------



## Beancounter

I think you'd need the zoneplayer 120, you can wire the speakers directly into the back if it.

It might work out better to go another route as the above is £399 alone, then you need ceiling/wall speakers, wire etc.

If you think you'd use the Sonos system elsewhere around the house in the future, then its definitly the way forward. Its a bit like Apple products though, once you commit to the Sonos system, you're sort of linked in for good.


----------



## puckacostello

My guess is your going for quality but this is a pretty cheapo option atm 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290602178056?item=290602178056#ht_1414wt_1344


----------



## partrir

Is there loft space above your bathroom? And are you only going to be using Apple IOS devices? 

If the above is true, I would use an Airport Express in the loft and then connect that to the ceiling mounted speakers via an amp...Airplay devices are amazing, and I use a few in my house to stream music from Itunes and Spotify on my Ipad to whatever room I happen to be in. Going one step further, Apple TV also allows you to stream video and pictures too. Amazing stuff.

Airplay devices connect to Iphones, Ipads and Ipod touch flawlessley, and there's no faffing about with bluetooth connections either - once an airplay device is detected, a little airplay symbol appears next to the volume control in the Iphone/pad/pod screen - your press it, select the appropriate device, and bobs your uncle.


----------



## partrir

Further to above...I tried a Belkin bluetooth receiver before I went to Airplay....It was OK, but needed line-of-sight to work - so if you walked in front of it, the stream would stop.


----------



## npinks

i'm thinking of a apple airport express and a set of waterproof bathroom speakers/marine speakers, (linked up to a basic amp in the loft if its required, not looked full into it yet)

Volume can be controlled via the iphone/ipad, this way I can link it up to all speakers in the house connected to the system controlled via itunes, multiple speaker option

Lounge (AppleTV on the AV AMP) 
Bose soundwave (*A*ir *P*ort *E*xpress) in kitchen, 
Garden Speakers Garden speakers (via APE) 
Bathroom (via APE)
Conservatory (via AppleTV + AV AMP)

all playing the same tune at my parties, just need to have more parties then


----------



## adamck

my best mate is the Account manager for sonos UK.
He has a full setup and has it even hooked up to rock speakers in the garden 

Works great, and the app is now on android, iPhone, iPad etc... your best speaking to a sonos rep in best buy or richersounds and seeing their advice for the setup you need.

I have tried a few systems, including airport and squeezebox. but nothing matches sonos due to the mesh network they use which is patented.

But you do pay for it!


----------



## Beancounter

adamck said:


> *my best mate is the Account manager for sonos UK.*


Its not too late for me to cancel my order, any discounts?


----------



## tfonseca

If you just want some music (radio in this case) and not spend that much, you can always go for a Q2.


----------



## ardandy

http://www.mediacenterhouse.com/installs/elootos/bathroom/


----------



## Leemack

^^ Thats cool as ^^


----------



## npinks

thought about a TV in my last bathroom i did at my old house,

i thought about it as long as it took to find out how much waterproof tv's are:doublesho


----------

